
WHO: Aerosolized Particles Unlikely to Be Significant Source of Covid-19 - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/07/09/889526937/who-report-aerosols-not-likely-to-be-significant-source-of-covid-19-transmission
======
lbeltrame
This is, I assume, an answer to the open letter sent to the WHO last week. I
took a look at the letter: it doesn't bring many data to the table
unfortunately.

In fact, it advocates the precautionary principle. I can understand (but not
agree with) that in a context of public safety, but those people do science,
and the precautionary principle is not scientific.

